

Tell HN: Looking to build my portfolio. Will design for cheap. - shahed

Hey HN,<p>Hope you're enjoying your Saturday evening. I'm a designer adapting to the latest design trends and looking to build out my portfolio. If you or your team can use a little hand on designing out your product or your side project, please reach out to me. I'm looking to build my portfolio and help others along the way.<p>Here's a link to my portfolio: http://dribbble.com/shahed
Email: shahedkhan30@gmail.com<p>I have some other work that I've been working on that I haven't posted yet (email me and I can send you a few examples). If you're interested, please reach out. Feel free to also mention what you'd like to pay me in :) (ex: Bitcoin, $$$, Burritos, or a round trip ticket from Chicago to SF)<p>Thanks!
======
shahed
Clickable link to portfolio: <http://dribbble.com/shahed>

------
Joyfield
Wish I had some money for it but as a programmer on sick pay (depression and
ADD) money is scarce (as you probably know). My two pet projects that really
would need an designers eye is DNSDigger.com and Rendip.com. For now the only
thing i could offer is ad space.

~~~
joshmn
I don't mean to pry or question anything, but I'm mostly curious... Your
employer let you take sick pay for ADD / depression?

I don't mean to sound rude, I'm entirely curious. I'm all for mental health
and managing it appropriately (me: asperger's / ADD / some of the worst
anxiety you can fathom = the worst combo ever; I somehow manage) Just seems...
odd. That's all.

Shoot me an email if you want to keep it private: josh[at]josh[dot]mn

~~~
Joyfield
I am suffering the backlashes from a "failed" suicide attempt 2½ years ago. I
stuffed myself with all the pills i had and took enough insulin to kill a
horse. It makes it much harder for me to concentrate long enough to have a
real work. The money i get is from the government. And when i have the energy
and concentration i try to work with my own project hoping that they will grow
enough for me to finance myself.

------
bluepanda_
Can you code in HTML/CSS/JavaScript? Or do you only design mockups?

~~~
shahed
Visual design mostly.

~~~
bluepanda_
Learning front-end coding can not only increase your chances of getting hired,
but it can also broaden your perspective of web design.

~~~
shahed
Thanks! Yeah - I'm looking into it a lot more now.

------
Osmn
You're an awesome designer! I don't need any design work at the moment and I
doubt I can afford your work, but I'll share your Dribble on my Twitter.

~~~
shahed
Thanks!

------
zachlatta
Just got off of a call with you on Skype. I really like what you've done and I
hope we can work together in the future.

------
shahed
Thanks for the emails. Keep them coming!

------
joshmn
Like your stuff! Shot you a short email.

------
MrMike
Dropped you an email

------
cdvonstinkpot
I sent you an email.

------
dylanhassinger
nice stuff dude

~~~
shahed
thanks!

